# Last Minute Rental free



## 3kids4me (Aug 5, 2006)

With many maintenance fees heading towards $1,000, has there been any thought to increasing the allowed rate for a last minute rental?

Sharon


----------



## Spence (Aug 5, 2006)

LMR Board was recently split to Rental & Wanted.  Prior to that there was a sticky or maybe it was an announcement on the LMR board that had a link to a discussion on this topic that went on forever.  Don't know where all this discussion now resides but they had locked the thread a month or so ago and decided to do nothing about upping the limit.  Probably an OK decision, not for the reasons discussed but for the fact that TUGgers aren't going to pay that much anyway.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes a long thread with as many people wanting a change as not.  No clear concensus so things were not changed.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12347


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 5, 2006)

LOL...wow that is a long thread!  Sorry about that!


----------

